# aarch64 cromium ports not compile



## Bormental (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey. I try to collect chromium under aarch64 from ports, I receive "lzma library error" archive is damaged but on amd64 the same archive is normally unpacked. In packages chromium is missing. OS 
`FreeBSD newpihost 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE 952c9691f1b(HEAD) OPIARM64 arm64.`
`bsdtar 3.3.3 - libarchive 3.3.3 zlib/1.2.11 liblzma/5.2.4 bz2lib/1.0.6.`
Can someone rebuffed? Or maybe someone is picking up the port on amd64 for aarch64 cross-build?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking on AARCH64 repository and chromium is not in there. I assume www/chromium currently does not build on FreeBSD-AARCH64.

If you have a look on the amount of patches necessary to make www/chromium run on FreeBSD you can guess why.


----------



## Hiroo Ono (Apr 14, 2019)

Does this happen with libarchive from archivers/libarchive? (I estimate it does as the version is the same as in base.) If it does, reporting it to the upstream may help: https://github.com/libarchive/libarchive/issues. If it does not, but still happens with tar in base,  you should report it to FreeBSD bugzilla.
However, looking at pkg-fallout https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-pkg-fallout/Week-of-Mon-20190408/1210941.html, building chromium on aarch64 seems to be a long way to go. If you do not have any idea what to do with these errors, you had better give up on building chromium on aarch64.


----------



## acheron (Apr 14, 2019)

Bormental said:


> Hey. I try to collect chromium under aarch64 from ports, I receive "lzma library error" archive is damaged but on amd64 the same archive is normally unpacked. In packages chromium is missing. OS
> `FreeBSD newpihost 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE 952c9691f1b(HEAD) OPIARM64 arm64.`
> `bsdtar 3.3.3 - libarchive 3.3.3 zlib/1.2.11 liblzma/5.2.4 bz2lib/1.0.6.`
> Can someone rebuffed? Or maybe someone is picking up the port on amd64 for aarch64 cross-build?


No problem on my side to extract the archive on aarch64. If you plan to build chromium you'll need the patch from this pr PR 236441


----------



## acheron (Apr 14, 2019)

Hiroo Ono said:


> you had better give up on building chromium on aarch64


You're such a motivating person.


----------



## Hiroo Ono (Apr 14, 2019)

acheron said:


> You're such a motivating person.



Sorry to have written such a discouraging phrase and thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 14, 2019)

acheron said:


> No problem on my side to extract the archive on aarch64. If you plan to build chromium you'll need the patch from this pr PR 236441



acheron

I've pending to commit your patch in a couple of days as soon as we've fixed it.

Thanks for your great work!


----------



## Bormental (Apr 15, 2019)

cpm@ said:


> acheron
> 
> I've pending to commit your patch in a couple of days.
> 
> Thanks for your great work!


to compile does not reach. for some reason, tar can't unpack the archive. but on amd64 at the same versions of libraries everything is unpacked...


----------



## acheron (Apr 15, 2019)

Don't know what to say, maybe try a -current version and if it still doesn't work change your hardware.


----------



## Bormental (Apr 15, 2019)

acheron said:


> Don't know what to say, maybe try a -current version and if it still doesn't work change your hardware.


it seems that the problem in RAM I have orange pi prime 2gb jointly with video. and the chromium port requires more than two. solution options: 1 - wait until the package appears in the repository( 2 - cross-build port, is this possible? 3 -an alternative browser, I am not aware( yet not enough options....


----------



## acheron (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm trying to fix it right now, hopefully it'll be available as a package soon.
chromium is already a nightmare to build natively, I won't even try to cross build it.
Firefox is available for 13-current
I don't know the state of other browser.


----------



## Hiroo Ono (Apr 17, 2019)

Bormental said:


> it seems that the problem in RAM I have orange pi prime 2gb jointly with video. and the chromium port requires more than two.



Have you tried `make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes`? It will limit build to only one process, resulting in less memory usage.


----------



## Bormental (Apr 17, 2019)

Hiroo Ono said:


> Have you tried `make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes`? It will limit build to only one process, resulting in less memory usage.


I suspect this option to unpack the archive has nothing to do... Thanks. I use it sometimes


----------

